# Assassin's Creed läuft nicht unter Windows 7



## RalfKleister (5. Januar 2010)

*Assassin's Creed läuft nicht unter Windows 7*

Hi zusammen,

 ich bin vor kurzem auf Windows 7 Home Premium umgestiegen und seit dem läuft Assassin's Creed nicht mehr. Unter XP war alles kein Problem. Unter Windows 7 läuft es weder mit meiner alten 7900 GTX, noch auf meiner neuen HD 5750, weder im DX9- noch im DX10 Modus. Laut UbiSoft ist es aber Windows 7 - Kompatibel.
 Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen oder weiss gar Abhilfe?

 Danke

 Ralf


----------



## Herbboy (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Assassin's Creed läuft nicht unter Windows 7*

naja, sind denn schon ALLE treiber aktuell? windows? gibt es nen patch fürs spiel? kommt ne fehlermeldung?


----------



## veilchen (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Assassin's Creed läuft nicht unter Windows 7*

Andernfalls geh mal mit der rechten Maustaste auf die Verknüpfung und stell den Kompatibilitätsmodus auf XP.


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Assassin's Creed läuft nicht unter Windows 7*

Also das Spiel läuft unter Win 7. Hab die Home Premium 64-bit Version und bei mir läuft da Assassin`s Creed einwandfrei.

  Wie hier schon mal jemand fragte, hast du auch den aktuellsten Patch installiert?

 Falls nein, dann kannst du ihn dir hier herunterladen:  Klick


----------



## REAL-XD (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Assassin's Creed läuft nicht unter Windows 7*



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Also das Spiel läuft unter Win 7. Hab die Home Premium 64-bit Version und bei mir läuft da Assassin`s Creed einwandfrei.
> 
> Wie hier schon mal jemand fragte, hast du auch den aktuellsten Patch installiert?
> 
> Falls nein, dann kannst du ihn dir hier herunterladen: Klick


 Kann ich nur bestätigen. Über Steam gezogen, läuft (nach dem Patchvorgang) unter Win7 U. 64bit einwandfrei.


----------



## Melandra (2. März 2010)

*AW: Assassin's Creed läuft nicht unter Windows 7*

Ist jetzt nur ein Tip ins Blinde hinein. Bei mir laufen viele Spiele nur, wenn ich sie mit Admin-Rechten starte. Könnte es vielleicht daran liegen?


----------



## PhonixPlayer (6. März 2010)

*AW: Assassin's Creed läuft nicht unter Windows 7*

Naja bei mir läuft assassins creed 1 sowie 2 einwandfrei......
 Du solltest mal es so versuchen: rechtsklick auf die Verknüpfung, Eigenschaften, Kompatibilität, häckchen an Programm im Kompatibilitätsmodus ausführen(heißt so glaub ich), dann immer als Admin ausführen, übernehmen, fertig
 Hoffe das klappt^^


----------



## BastiKrai (3. März 2011)

*AW: Assassin's Creed läuft nicht unter Windows 7*

Hi an alle,
ich habe auch das Problem, mit Assassins creed....... bei mir kommt die Fehlermeldung: unable to start und dann der Pfad wo das spiel instaliert ist. Diese Meldung kommt wenn ich das Dx10 starte und bei Dx9 kommt: DvD nicht erkannt.... Patch vom Spiel ist der aktuelle.Windosupdate ist 2 tage alt......
Würde mich freuen wenn jemand helfen könnte.

Mfg

Sebastian


----------



## Wastl91 (13. März 2011)

*AW: Assassin's Creed läuft nicht unter Windows 7*

Servus Leute! 
Hab mich gerade registriert, weil ich diesen meiner Meinung nach doch relativ hilfreichen Threat gefunden habe.
Ich habe nämlich das Problem mit Assassins Creed, dass es sich einfach immer aufhängt und die Einzige Lösung ein abwürgen des PCs ist.
Ich habe auch diese Windows 7 64-Bit Version.

Es trat das erste mal auf, als ich ganz am Anfang in die Burg gehen wollte......dann klappte es irgendwann, aber nach dem Gespräch mit dem König oder so ^^, also wenn man die Stadt von den Angreifern verteidigen muss hängt es sich wieder komplett auf und es bleibt nur eine Lösung.... x-/

@ REAL-XD: Ich hab gelesen, dass du dir das Spiel über Steam gezogen hast?!
Das hab ich auch vor paar Wochen gemacht. Aber wenn ich die 1.02 Patch drüberziehen will sagt er mir, dass "der Patch für die 1.0 Version gedacht ist, aber eine 1.02 Version auf dem Computer gefunden wurde."

OK, Hat also Steam selbstständig aufgepatcht?! 

Aber warum funktioniert es dann trotzdem noch nicht????

Bitte um Hilfe!


----------



## Ghaw (20. April 2011)

*AW: Assassin's Creed läuft nicht unter Windows 7*

Ja, Steam hält standardmäßig (?) die Spiele auf aktuellstem Stand, da brauchst du für gewöhnlich nicht selbst eingreifen. 

Warum es nicht funktioniert, kann ich dir leider auch nicht sagen. Ich hatte keinerlei Probleme, es unter Win7 durchzuspielen. Eventuell mal ins Steam Forum schauen, ob dort Leute mit ähnlichen Problemen sind?


----------

